# Sticky  ABKC Champion & Grand Champion Requirements



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

*

























CHAMPIONSHIP REQUIREMENTS*

To earn a Champion title the dog must complete the following:

Points for earning Championship• A total of 150 points is required for an ABKC Show Championship title.
• Dog must earn at least two wins under two different judges as Best Male/Female of Varity over a minimum of 2 dogs in the varieties (2 dogs or more constitutes competition)
• Example: Your dog is a pocket you had at least 1 dog in your class 10 points (if no others dogs no points). You have at least 1 other male to compete with for best male 20 points (if no other males no points). You compete against the female for Best Pocket 20 points (if no female no points). Total of 50 points.
• If there is only 1 dog in a variety (no Males or female no Competition) that dog
would compete with the standards.
• Dog must have attained points under two different judges.
• Reserve Male/female will be awarded for points if winner is found to not be eligible for win.​*CHAMPION Class:*​• Reserve Champion will be awarded if winner is found not to be eligible for win.
• Three Champions or more must be entered to earn credit towards Grand Champion.
• Total of 5 Champion wins for Grand Champion Title.
• All Varieties will compete in the same class.
• Each dog will be judged on their respective variety/breed standard.
• Less than three champions will be exhibition only.​*GRAND CHAMPIONSHIP REQUIREMENTS*

To earn a Grand Champion title the dog must complete the following:

Points for earning Grand Championship• Total of 5 Champion wins for Grand Champion Title.
• Must have wins under 3 different judges.​*GRAND CHAMPION Class:*​• Those dogs having earned ABKC conformation Grand championship will be eligible to compete in the Grand Champions Class.
• All Varieties of Grand Champions will compete in the same class
• Each dog will be judged by their respective variety/breed standard.
• No Reserve Grand Champion will be given
BEST OF BREED
• Dogs that win Best of Breed will receive 1 point towards the ABKC top 20
• Top 20 points will be posted every month from shows that have been reported.
(start 2011)​


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Great post, Manny! Thank you!


----------



## LoudMouf

Great Post Manny!


----------

